# Recommend good power conditioner for running on generator power?



## Badfish740 (Oct 29, 2006)

We just got through our second days long power outage of this year, which was the third in three years. Needless to say I am glad I own a generator. The generator runs all of the essentials in the house which don't care about "dirty" power (sump pumps, wood furnace blower, fridge, chest freezer) but against my better judgement, boredom got the best of me on day two and I plugged in the TV/satellite receiver. Nothing terrible happened, but I knew I was taking a risk. The TV was free from a friend of ours so I wouldn't have been heartbroken if it were fried and the box would have been replaced free of charge by the company. However, I am in the process of finishing our basement, the centerpiece of which will be a 55" flat panel TV. I won't be taking any chances with that and it would also be nice to use the internet during extended outages as well, so can someone recommend a good multiple outlet power conditioner that will protect my electronic devices? I'd like one with 6-8 outlets if possible. I just don't know what I'm looking at in terms of distortion, etc...and the prices range quite a bit. A quick Google search revealed units from $50-500. Some seem to come with battery backups, I'm not interested in that, just protection from dirty generator power. Unfortunately an inverter generator is not an option because an inverter unit the size I need (7500W) would be extremely cost prohibitive.


----------

